# Anti-Virus for Fire?



## MerrySea (Mar 6, 2009)

Should I install anti-virus software on my Fire? If so, which one?


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

I posted one in the recommended apps thread for Dr Web antivirus as it had the most and best reviews at Amazon.


----------



## Bob327 (Nov 17, 2011)

I use AVG ..on a lot of my computers its free and has always worked just fine so I also use it on my fire as well as on my phone...

Bob G


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I have lookout. I got it from Gerhard though

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Lambert (Nov 12, 2010)

I've been using Dr Web antivirus  for about a week now. Seems OK and haven't notice any slow down/


----------

